# How is the new rep system calculated?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Will there be a thread on this soon? Just interested as how how our points are calculated, and if having a certain amount of points affects how many "points" someone gets if you give them a like and so on. I also see a Popular Contributors widget on the home page, and they'll have a certain amount of +1s to their name for a given period - is the number of +s literally just how many likes they've received?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Will there be a thread on this soon? Just interested as how how our points are calculated, and if having a certain amount of points affects how many "points" someone gets if you give them a like and so on. I also see a Popular Contributors widget on the home page, and they'll have a certain amount of +1s to their name for a given period - is the number of +s literally just how many likes they've received?


Currently +1 Like = +1 Increase in Reputation Points.
There are several options as to what we can do with it, I'll be posting more info when I'm ready to set it up.


----------

